# Training to failure all body parts?



## tluck (Dec 17, 2011)

Hittin arm,chest,shoulders,legs, and back to failure for 3 sets each has increased strength and added muscle for me the last 6 weeks. I have doubled in bench and added 12 to 15  lbs.  This isnt somin I do all the time but I maybe changing it all here soon. If it works why change it...Is this a good idea if I want to keep balanced from top to bottom?


----------



## jimm (Dec 18, 2011)

Doubled ur bench in 6 weeks ahahah what u bench now then!


----------



## tluck (Dec 18, 2011)

uhh started  workin out with 125 to 150 gettin 225 up on. plus I was 190 at 183 now  and started back 2 mths ago so that helps too.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 18, 2011)

Not bad. The hellraiser plan, and kris gethins plans are like that. I did both with moderate success.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 18, 2011)

Change is always good.


----------



## tluck (Dec 18, 2011)

Gains are slowing down now that I m gettin back to my old weight. But im thinking about sticking with this plan.  Where can u find the hellraiser w/o?? I have heard about it?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 18, 2011)

If you haven't ever worked out, or haven't for an extended time, your gains for the first 4-6 weeks are mostly neuromuscular. Gains are usually faster during that time.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 18, 2011)

I never do the same sets exercises nor i do the same rep range.Ill do HIIT or ill do hi volume low intensity every other workout.


----------



## tluck (Dec 18, 2011)

Yah I believe that I was at 190 or so a year and half ago and been at it for 8 weeks and gains are slowing down at 182 or so after takin off for bout a hour. What u mean neuromuscular?Like muscle memory?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 19, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> If you haven't ever worked out, or haven't for an extended time, your gains for the first 4-6 weeks are mostly neuromuscular. Gains are usually faster during that time.




"4-6 weeks are mostly "STRENGTH" gains"  

-your body learns how to recruit more motor untis.

And you wont notice much muscle gain until weeks 8-12, gains are not very noticeable until that time


----------



## GFR (Dec 19, 2011)

Regaining muscle is easy, enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 19, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Regaining muscle is easy, enjoy it while it lasts.



knowone cares...


----------



## GFR (Dec 19, 2011)

Recharging


----------



## MDR (Dec 19, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Regaining muscle is easy, enjoy it while it lasts.


 
Yep, holding onto it is the tricky part.


----------



## tluck (Dec 19, 2011)

Well I guess I can say I did enjoy the fast gains while they lasted cuz they have came to a halt . Now hovering around 180 to 185.  I have got my upper body bout where I like it but legs are lacking due to concentrating on my upper body. Also I have a home gym with pulley system witch has leg press, quad extentions, and I got and regular benchin barbell with and couple 45lb plates and other.  Im running out of ideas to hit up the legs. And damm squats hurt my bottom neck bone...lol  !!


----------



## tluck (Dec 19, 2011)

plus I bout to come off of my 6 week h-drol cycle. the tricky part I agree is keepin it.  I got bout 5 days left and got Advanced PCT by Anabolic Xtreme (90 caps) on the way in the mail on the way. I hopin that will allow me to keep all my weight and muscle gains? Any body tried this pct. Its hyped up online like most supps are. I was thinkin it will do me justice due to h-drol being a mild ph......


----------



## rc771 (Dec 20, 2011)

if you're 180 lbs and your gains have halted your problem is simple...

You are not eating enough.

@ 180lbs you need to be eating over 4000 cals a day to gain size.


----------



## ebn2002 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have heard people rave about going to failure every set, Yates workout blood and guts advocates it.

When I did a to failure every set workout for 4 months I felt drained and weak and really didn't like it.  Just my opinion.  It didn't do much for me gain wise either.  But it has worked well for many.

I think my body prefers non-failure for growth and aesthetics.  Every body is different and goals are different too.  I work for a "beach body" not a mass monster like most on here.  I also have never used aas or pro hormone so probably not representative of this forum and that kind of training could be great for a gear user.  I wouldn't know.

So I guess I'm saying try it out and see if it works for you.


----------



## rc771 (Dec 20, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> I have heard people rave about going to failure every set, Yates workout blood and guts advocates it.
> 
> When I did a to failure every set workout for 4 months I felt drained and weak and really didn't like it.  Just my opinion.  It didn't do much for me gain wise either.  But it has worked well for many.
> 
> ...




I Totally agree... I have personally never really pushed to failure and I have grown in the last 3 years more than anybody i know...

In fact my dad was friends with an IFBB Pro; i think his name was Jimmy Lee or something, and he said that he never trained to failure, he would stop 2 or 3 reps short and just up the weight each set... he said this prevented injury.


----------



## tluck (Dec 22, 2011)

thanks for the reputation point bro..Im new to this forum but really get a lot of good out of it!!thax


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 23, 2011)

I go to failer on everything.Thats when you know you have done your job and then all you need to do is eat proper.


----------



## Gissurjon (Dec 23, 2011)

aminoman74 said:


> I go to failer on everything.Thats when you know you have done your job and then all you need to do is eat proper.


 
You know that simply not getting the weight up again is not a true failure right?


----------



## dgp (Dec 23, 2011)

tluck said:


> Hittin arm,chest,shoulders,legs, and back to failure for 3 sets each has increased strength and added muscle for me the last 6 weeks. I have doubled in bench and added 12 to 15 lbs. This isnt somin I do all the time but I maybe changing it all here soon. If it works why change it...Is this a good idea if I want to keep balanced from top to bottom?


 
Do you do that all in one day.  If so what the fuck do you do the next day?  You do know that you dont grow from working out, you grow from recovery.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 24, 2011)

tluck said:


> Well I guess I can say I did enjoy the fast gains while they lasted cuz they have came to a halt . Now hovering around 180 to 185. I have got my upper body bout where I like it but legs are lacking due to concentrating on my upper body. Also I have a home gym with pulley system witch has leg press, quad extentions, and I got and regular benchin barbell with and couple 45lb plates and other. Im running out of ideas to hit up the legs. And damm squats hurt my bottom neck bone...lol !!


 
Thats why y0ou dont do the same exercises day and day out.You body will get used to it and you will stop growing.


----------



## Beast236911 (Dec 24, 2011)

You grow from eating! also sleep is very important on growing; you have to get enough sleep. then lastly comes the training. this is only a certian percentage of what it takes to grow and have the gains that you want.


----------



## tluck (Dec 24, 2011)

I will have a total body workout every 2 weeks. hittin all bodyparts to failure usually at the end of the week the last workout of the week.then I will rest for two or three days.


----------



## Thresh (Dec 24, 2011)

Mike Mentzer routine with rest pause. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 24, 2011)

tluck said:


> Hittin arm,chest,shoulders,legs, and back to failure for 3 sets each has increased strength and added muscle for me the last 6 weeks. I have doubled in bench and added 12 to 15  lbs.  This isnt somin I do all the time but I maybe changing it all here soon. If it works why change it...Is this a good idea if I want to keep balanced from top to bottom?




usually the last set of every exercise, if not the last 2 exercises, i go until failure. sometimes followed by a few half reps or rest pause since i don't workout with a partner.


----------



## suraj (Dec 25, 2011)

I am just started, so should I just do every body part too? 
Does it matter if I workout 4 or 5 days a week and rest on weekends?
I just want to make the most out of the first 6 weeks like you say and then Cut after weight gain has slowed down.


----------



## Thresh (Dec 25, 2011)

Well if you don't train all your body parts the same then you will have parts that will lag behind. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## davidjohnston (Dec 30, 2011)

Gains will be much faster initially.

I'd expect they will slow down a little now - need to keep challenging your muscles to keep forcing the growth.


----------



## poohiron (Jan 1, 2012)

*Failure sets*

One thing to consider is that failure sets won't always be productive. Eventually, as you progress, alternations between RE and Submaximal effort are a must. I used to train low sets to failure religiously. When I dropped that mentality and started moving more towards alternating volume/magnitude and exercise complexes, I have made continual improvements (albeit small) over the last 7 years of training.


----------



## Thresh (Jan 3, 2012)

poohiron said:


> One thing to consider is that failure sets won't always be productive. Eventually, as you progress, alternations between RE and Submaximal effort are a must. I used to train low sets to failure religiously. When I dropped that mentality and started moving more towards alternating volume/magnitude and exercise complexes, I have made continual improvements (albeit small) over the last 7 years of training.



Why I do an AGS-10 workout. Inspired by Yates, but not exact. Basically few sets of 100% max load rest pause to failure, but I end with a German volume training 10x10 or 1 set of 30 reps. 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/ags-10-training-program-inspired-by-dorian-yates-hit.html



5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2012)

I firmly believe that going to failure on everything and doing it consistently will cause overtraining in most individuals.  If you do choose to train this way, the overall volume included in your training program needs to be lowered substantially.  Many proponents of training to complete failure also suggest very low training volumes, including the aforementioned Dorian Yates.


----------

